# Your dream destination or trip



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Which are the places you always wanted to visit but never could fulfill your desires til now? Which cities do you like to see before you die? 

Don't say the Moon, Mars or Alpha Centauri please :lol:

For me would be Alaska and BC, the Transsib, Patagonia and Tibet
Cities: Vancouver, BA, St.Petersburg, Sydney, Napoli, Teheran, Brasilia
Sights: Angkor, Machu Pichu, Nazca, Pyramids of Gizeh


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Counties*
Maldives
Mauritius
Seychelles 
Australia
Brazil

*Cities*
New York
Sydney
Toronto

There are also many places I have already visited that I definitely want to go back to, such as Mexico, Bahamas, Dominican Republic and more.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Countries:
Iran
Kyrgyzstan
Argentina
Chile
Japan

Cities:
Buenos Aires
Hong Kong
Tokyo
New York
L'viv
Marseille
Madrid
Belgrade


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Edinburgh
Glasgow
Anchorage
Tokyo
Seoul
Rio


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Tokyo
London
Melbourne
Paris
Chicago
Dubai
Shanghai


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Cities - Tokyo, Chicago, New York, Calgary, Paris, Venice

Country - Tibet, South Africa, Switzerland, Czech Republic, Greece


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Liechtenstein
Peru
Mexico
small Irish village having a local distillery and brewery :drunk: :drunk: 
small French village in a wine producing region in France








Ushuaia - Fin del Mundo
Buenos Aires, Recoleta








Italy - the Dolomites


Any many, many more...


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

jlshyang said:


> Cities - Tokyo, Chicago, New York, Calgary, Paris, Venice
> 
> Country - Tibet, South Africa, Switzerland, Czech Republic, Greece


Tibet is not a country. It's an autonomous region.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Anywhere I can do _this_...









or _this_...


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

El_Greco said:


> Glasgow


Good choice


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

Pacific Island and have a house in Bali..


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

* Top 5 *

Countries:

1)South Africa
2)USA
3)China
4)India
4)Peru

Cities:

1)Sanaa
2)London
3)Tokyo
4)Jerusalem
5)Moscow


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

My dream destination is my home.. Northern Kashmir  

Apart from that.. 
Dubai 
Miami
Algeria & Morocco
Mongolia
Egypt
Antartica
Chile
Iran
West Indies
Brazil
Southern France (ahh.. love this place)


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

My dream destination is my home.. Northern Kashmir  

Apart from that.. 
Dubai 
Miami
Algeria
Morocco
Lebanon
Jordan
Syria
Turkey
Egypt
Antartica
Chile
Mongolia
Iran
West Indies
Brazil
Southern France (ahh.. love this place)
Hong Kong
Singapore
Indonesia
Malaysia
Maldives
...and that Yemeni Island on the coast of Africa


----------



## VietnamCalling (Aug 3, 2006)

Vietnam
India
Japan
Cambodia
Laos
Peru
Egypt
Syria
Czech Republic
Morocco
Kenya
Tanzania


----------



## Southern Victorian (Oct 25, 2006)

DamienK said:


> Tokyo
> 
> Melbourne



kay:



Las Vegas
London
Los Angeles
Chicago
Death Valley


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Every Single Greek Isle.


----------



## TommyTOM2 (Mar 21, 2003)

Barcelona + Mallorca,Ibiza
Norway (fjords)
Moscow
Naples
Paris
NYC
Florida
Canada
Amazon River
Rio
Venezuela
Patagonia
Kenya
Tanzania (Zanzibar)
Siberia (Lake Baikal)
Himalayas
Japan 
India
China
Indonesia
Sydney
New Zealand


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

_BPS_ said:


> ...and that Yemeni Island on the coast of Africa


Socotra? 

Anyways...my dream destination is a summer home in Northern Somalia on the coast of the Gulf of Aden. It's very hot though. I could learn how to surf, go fishing every day, and grow a few Date Palms...that is my dream when I grow old and retire...

Other places:
Hawaii
Maldives
Southern Brazil
Cape Town
Northern California (specifically wine country)
Zanzibar

All have nice climates to relax.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

My current dream destination

Himalaya
China (HK, Shanghai and other cities)
China (Southwest nature)
Malaysia/Singapore
+ a lot more in Southeast/East Asia.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Most of Europe. To be specific: London, Rome, Paris, Copenhagen etc.
China (Shanghai, Hong Kong)
Tokyo
Buenos Aires
New York City
Rio De Janeiro
Cairo
Singapore
Quebec City
Vancouver


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

_BPS_ said:


> ...and that Yemeni Island on the coast of Africa



I actually wouldn't refuse an offer to visit Socotra. Some things there you won't find anywhere else on the world.

Like this tree










I hope I've educated you a bit about that Yemeni Island on the coast of Africa


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

west of china
england
germany
USA


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Cities:
- New York City
- Buenos Aires
- Hong Kong
- Pyongyang
- Tokyo

Countries:
- USA 
- Nepal
- Peru
- Caucasus area
- Bosnia 
- French Polynesia (for honeymoon )

Attraction:
- Kilimanjaro!

(And many places more!)


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Visiting any place in Japan would be a dream come true!
hopefully one day...:|


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I forgot Greenland, Iceland and Spitzbergen


----------



## newbi3s (Oct 26, 2006)

Countries
- South Korea
- Japan
- Malaysia
- Singapore
- USA
- UAE
- Vietnam
- Canada
- Australia
- New Zealand

Cities
- Kuala Lumpur
- Putrajaya
- Singapore
- Melbourne
- Montreal
- Los Angeles
- Seoul
- Tokyo
- Hanoi
- Dubai


----------

